

Ask HN: QA testing for Agile teams - rcoder

I've read a number of papers and presentations on how best to integrate QA processes into Agile development, and have some ideas of my own, but I'm curious how other HN folks have tackled this problem.<p>Obviously, pervasive testing (from unit tests to Selenium) helps a lot with improving quality, but I suspect there's still some value to putting an experienced tester in front of a running instance of your application and seeing what they can break.<p>How have you guys worked this into the development workflow? Test stories? Periodic "feature freeze" periods where QA drives the development of bug fixes? External QA that simply submits bug reports into the product backlog?
======
d0m
It's more of a constant testing mentality, from the clients, managers and
developers. It's a bit like security.. you can't stop in the middle of the
development and say: Hey, let's make that app. secure. It's a continual way of
thinking. How you test it, however, is really application dependent.

For sure, a thing that I find the most important in the agile way, is to let
the client use the app as much as possible and as sooner as possible. This
way, they practically test the application for you and help you focus on the
right things.

